# fuel line fyi



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

More propaganda from Topnative. EPA fuel line requirement? Show the manufacturer label of the fuel line and bulb and the date of manufacture instead. Make sure you use fuel lines made(labeled) for ethanol exposure and buy the lines at a marine supply.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> More propaganda from Topnative. EPA fuel line requirement? Show the manufacturer label of the fuel line and bulb and the date of manufacture instead. Make sure you use fuel lines made(labeled) for ethanol exposure and buy the lines at a marine supply.


Hey sport, was not about "propaganda" it was an fyi email from a fellow boater...........knock off the stalking comments

sjRobin:I just donated to Beto's campaign for president.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Hey sport, was not about "propaganda" it was an fyi email from a fellow boater...........knock off the stalking comments
> 
> sjRobin:I just donated to Beto's campaign for president.



The worst is the new mandated EPA gas caps that cause the tanks to swell up and rupture. It opened a whole new business for companies selling the old gas caps though. So now you buy a brand new tank and then need to go online and buy a gas cap to replace the brand new one you just bought. Thanks EPA!


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

topnative2 said:


>


Just refitted all of my lines, bulb, etc. Went with 5/16 automotive fuel line. Waaay cheaper and hopefully will last a little longer. I stay away from the ethanol as is though


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> The worst is the new mandated EPA gas caps that cause the tanks to swell up and rupture. It opened a whole new business for companies selling the old gas caps though. So now you buy a brand new tank and then need to go online and buy a gas cap to replace the brand new one you just bought. Thanks EPA!


Also just put in a new tank, had one of those caps that failed to vent. Pulled the rubber epa thing out. All good now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roux said:


> Also just put in a new tank, had one of those caps that failed to vent. Pulled the rubber epa thing out. All good now


So many great and very fitting names can be thought of using the acronym EPA...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Roux said:


> Also just put in a new tank, had one of those caps that failed to vent. Pulled the rubber epa thing out. All good now


I bought the Mercury one for a little 6hp. Looked behind me and the thing looked like a balloon vs. its original rectangular shape. I go online and there hundreds of articles about it and new businesses selling the old caps. The EPA is so useless.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I bought the Mercury one for a little 6hp. Looked behind me and the thing looked like a balloon vs. its original rectangular shape. I go online and there hundreds of articles about it and new businesses selling the old caps. The EPA is so useless.


wow!! That would have gotten my attention


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't agree the EPA is solely at fault here. There are manufacturers using materials better suited for this application to achieve low permeation ratings, and don't separate like the one in the OP video.

The real "fyi" is who makes that hose? (Attwood?)

And who sells it? (Bass Ho?)

If you really want to get technical look for the SAE, ISO, and USCG ratings.

https://www.new-line.com/hose/autom...-hose/marine-sae-j1527-type-a1-fuel-line-hose


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> I don't agree the EPA is solely at fault here. There are manufacturers using materials better suited for this application to achieve low permeation ratings, and don't separate like the one in the OP video.
> 
> The real "fyi" is who makes that hose? (Attwood?)
> 
> ...


Agreed. There are beautiful offerings from Gates, Continental, Trident, and Sierra.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The USA has required ethanol in gasoline blending since 2005 but most engine manufacturers had modified fuel systems before that date due to the other alcohol MTBE that had been used in blending fuel for many years before Congress decided ethanol was the best alternative over replacing thousands of potentially leaking or leaking underground retail gasoline storage tanks that might have put a lot of mom and pop gasoline retailers out of business. If you have a boat/ engine built in the 1990's check your fuel lines to ensure ethanol compatibility. I would have voted to require gasoline retailers to replace leaking tanks and install leak monitoring sensors and pit liners for MTBE but I was not in Congress. MTBE is a better oxygenate and was less expensive than ethanol, but like most alcohols is soluble in water and unlike ethanol potentially carcinogenic when ingested from contaminated well water.


----------

